# Article: Tips for ecommerce newbies



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a good article I found via the design sponge blog:

bizbox.slate.com/blog/2006/12/shop_girl.html

Description of the article from the design sponge post:

"i've learned a lot about how tough it is to coordinate shipping, orders, customer service and inventory and i thought it would be fun to share the backstory of the site and some helpful tips and resources for first-time shop owners."


----------



## PartyClothes (Oct 19, 2006)

i enjoyed reading the article blog, thank you for sharing


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Great article - thanks!


----------



## Marcwest (Dec 8, 2006)

yea,that was a good article, lets me know a lot.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for sharing! great article, lot of info


----------



## Blacksheep 78 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea, I agree, great article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ErreCi (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, some good tips in this article! ^^


----------

